# USED Sailboat Parts & Supplies in Annapolis ?



## backcreeksailor (Mar 9, 2009)

I was just sitting here wondering what happens to all those used sails, used canvas products, last year's electronic gear models, replaced parts, etc... that sailboat owners who upgrade or replace end up?

What businesses or websites (excluding the obvious like eBay) would be good locations to look for used (but still serviceable) sailboat parts & supplies?


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

bacon and assoc

Used Sailboat Hardware


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Bacon & Assoc for sure, there used to be an electronics shed over by Bert Jabin's...anyone know where/what they went?


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*Bacons is very good, no doubt, with good service and selection...*



scottyt said:


> bacon and assoc
> 
> Used Sailboat Hardware


but I have found them to be high. It's Annapolis, right? Everything is too high.

I have bough a few things from Dolphin Sail and been very pleased. There are others on-line. There are also other used sailboat stuff places in the area - Chesapeake Bay Mag did a piece on several last year.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Bacon's will usually work with you on pricing if you ask. You can often get some pretty good deals there.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I posted an extensive list of used gear shops.

BUT THE SEARCH FUNCTION HERE IS SO BAD I CAN'T FIND IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

*Bad day, Xort?*

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/41062-used-parts-sources.html


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Might want to add that to your favorite posts, so you can find it quickly in your user control panel.


xort said:


> I posted an extensive list of used gear shops.
> 
> BUT THE SEARCH FUNCTION HERE IS SO BAD I CAN'T FIND IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

Fairwinds Marina's "back room" is a veritable cornucopia of used stuff. It takes perseverance to find that thing you're after, but if you find it, it's cheap, cheap, cheap.........


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Another online source of used gear on the MyBoatsGear.com site. 
Used Boat Equipment

Jeff


----------

